
The Illusion of Competence - greenyoda
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/the-illusion-of-competence/
======
bxh
This article perfectly describes how it is to watch many sports. I find it
even more evident with highly technical sports like badminton, where top
players like Lin Dan appear to casually walk around the court when in fact the
training required to achieve that level of efficiency, speed, decisiveness and
reflex is probably quite unfathomable.

